# identifying my mantellas



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

hey guys i need to identify my mantellas, they are either mads or pulchras but i cant figure it out. i would post a picture but i cant figure it out and i tried about 10 times. would i be able to send a picture to an email adress or something? sorry for the inconvenience of not being able to post a picture but i need some help haha. thanks, nick


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I am of no help in identifying Mantellas, but I just wanted to give you this link in hopes that it will help you out.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/53573-tutorial-how-upload-photos-forum.html


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

okay i think i got it!


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks a lot for the help, nick.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Mad! Check out this site. Nice little picture guide
A színes Mantella-k | DendroBase.hu

How many do you have/how long have you had them?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Most likely M madagascariensis, a belly shot would help determine for sure

http://mantella.amphibiancare.com/articles/baroni_vs_madagascariensis.html


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

okay so this is a belly shot, i have i think two mads and a different type of mantella that looks like mads. it has three perfect orange stripes on its legs and is a little bigger. so if this picture doesnt look like a mad thats probibly why.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe baroni? Can you get anymore photos?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like M. baroni. Check to see if the iris has a gold color.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

So confusing haha I've had them for 8 months and they are starting to breed. I can get more tonight around 10 ET. Would baroni and mads breed together?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes they can, but as a responsible hobbyist, I would advise against it. Both species are becoming increasingly rare in the hobby and we do not need hybrids thrown in to the loop.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I would agree. They COULD breed. I would not recommend making hybrids though. Hybrids really only cause a lot of frustration and other problems down the road. 

Check all your frogs out and make sure they all have the same characteristics and go from there!


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I already know I have two of the same painted mantellas and one different one, one has 3 perfect stripes on its legs and the others are like in the pic. I might be able to get a pic of it tonight to make sure, I'll try to upload one tonight, also if anyone is selling any proven painted mantellas like in the picture I'm really trying to find some, also a golden mantella group. Also what sound I do with the other mantella remove it? It is not willing to breed anyway I watch the male get on it and it runs like hell, It looks like a male actually but Ive never heard calling. There too much confusion with my mantellas hahA


----------

